
Show HN: DronesBench an innovative testing machine for drones - DrNuke
http://www.dronesbench.net/homeeng
======
DrNuke
Disclaimer: I act here as a business dev and technical advisor. Any feedback
or questions welcome. Thanks. (please ref. Hacker News if writing directly to
the firm)

\---

DronesBench is an innovative testing machine (patents pending) that summarizes
the health status of Unmanned Aerial Vehicles, up to 2 meters long, by using a
single measure called IDB (DronesBench Index). The IDB indicates the grams
heaved by one watt of electric power used. It is a number that sums up the
optimal performance of the whole propulsion system of the drone. Therefore,
significant decreases reveal hidden defects, levelled by the control-board.
The IDB measurement is a very fast and preventive tool to check the safety of
any UAV's mission: once the UAV is fixed to our machine, it takes just a few
seconds for the bench to get the measure. The IDB is also a good candidate for
future legislation that will norm and certificate the efficiency of UAVs
worldwide: we are in fact working with Politecnico di Bari, a well-reputed
university in Italy, to disseminate our work and validate the IDB
internationally against a large number of cases.

From a commercial perspective, DronesBench is suited to UAVs workshops for
fast checks and efficiency certifications in order to save time and money.
Therefore, we are going to sell it from 15 Jan 2017 and are collecting
expressions of interest, pre-orders and orders from players employing fleet of
drones worldwide.

May this be of your interest? Specifications, details, a brochure and some
videos are on the website. Thanks again for your attention.

~~~
brudgers
Is it for sale?

~~~
DrNuke
Yes it is, the testing machine I mean. The entire business with patents and
team I think not, we have a 3-5 years plan relying upon the booming UAVs
market, our r&d capabilities, the new IDB index as a possible universal
efficiency standard and the legislation / certification aspects to come
worldwide. Feel free to send in an email, just in case, ref. Hacker News.
Thanks.

~~~
brudgers
I didn't see any call to action around buying one or much technical detail on
the website, that's why I asked.

~~~
DrNuke
Point taken, thanks: website and communication need work before going fully
public on 15 Jan 2017. As for the machines, we have produced and tested a beta
batch against the relevant legislation and a number of cases. We have now the
capabilities to build 2 machines per day. I can surely take note of your
expression of interest and come back to you at a later stage? Thanks again.

~~~
brudgers
The spirit of "Show HN" is for people to share things that the community can
try out or play with. Mostly for the purposes of obtaining feedback without
having to formally launch.

My responses were due to appearance of the link as a "Show HN" and in its
spirit. Unfortunately, I'm not currently in the drone manufacturing business
and have few plans to enter it.

